# which rifle caliber is best?????



## MaxxisHntr (Jan 24, 2011)

ive started a search for a predator rifle and i want a rifle that will shoot good for as cheap as possible. i have been looking at the H&R ultra varmint and have no idea which caliber is best. i have been looking for either a .223, a 22-250 or a .243... have been leaning towards a 22-250 because of its light damage on pelts and downrange performance. what are you guys opinions? Thanks, Maxxishntr


----------



## MaxxisHntr (Jan 24, 2011)

oh forgot to add- i dont reload ammo so im also looking for some good performing factory ammo that doesnt break the bank to shoot in whichever caliber i choose. Thanks again


----------



## huntinfool84 (Oct 3, 2010)

223 is by far the cheapest factory ammo but down range performance is the other 2. but i do have to say the yote i shot with my 223 didnt like the outcome of my 287 yard shot on him, so it depends on how far your downrange is... all 3 are good but for yotes i would go 223 ( i have 2) or 22-250 myself, I think 243 is to big but some love it. to each his own i guess.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Uhhhh, might I suggest?...

Savage Edge/Axis Review


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

Uhhh----------I second the savage axis. maybe look for it in package form (scope included) in 223 to get started because the ammo is less expensive. Or 243 if you are looking at a dual purpose rifle and not saving hides. my 2cents


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Uhhh----------------I'll third the axis/edge. The combo is a good deal, you get a scope, although it is not a top of the line by any means, and the rings and bases. for $80. You can take the scope off and save it for a .22 or sell it for that matter.


----------



## trappertommy (Jan 21, 2011)

for cheep the 223 is the best i agree... they shoot well... dont rule out used guns either their are some great deals out there now.. i got a rugar 22-250 MKII varmit for 300.00 and its a tack driver. 223 are 5.49 on sale or bulk 189.00 for a thousand ... if you want to save hides 22 hornet not cheep 50$ 50 shots.. reload them for 8 dollars


----------



## MaxxisHntr (Jan 24, 2011)

i will definitly take a look at the edge/axis. any of u guys have one? it looks like it is a decent rifle for being so cheap. thanks for all the advice!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

No axis here, but I know a few that have and all seem to be really decent guns for the coin. Used guns are a great investment too, like trappertommy said. Most of my guns i bought used. The only thing I have against some of the newer market guns is, PLASTIC! I guess i understand why they do it, for a economy gun. I just dont like plastic.


----------



## MaxxisHntr (Jan 24, 2011)

ebbs said:


> Uhhhh, might I suggest?...
> 
> Savage Edge/Axis Review


nicce review ebbs that helps alot. i will most likely get the axis combo in either 22-250 or .223. seems like a real good gun for the money


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

MaxxisHntr said:


> nicce review ebbs that helps alot. i will most likely get the axis combo in either 22-250 or .223. seems like a real good gun for the money


Thanks for the props. Glad you liked it. I'm sure you won't be disappointed. It's rock solid, accurate, and Savage backs up their products. You could always slap some better glass on it when you get the funds.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Does that gun have an accutrigger or accustock?


----------



## luckyshot (Feb 3, 2011)

I dont own one,but i dont think the Edge has accu trigger or accu stock,but hear there great guns,especially for the price.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

luckyshot said:


> I dont own one,but i dont think the Edge has accu trigger or accu stock,but hear there great guns,especially for the price.


No Jon, luckyshot is right. No Accutrigger or stock. fully bedded and free-floated barrel though. Trigger is clean and snappy, though not super light. Breaks at 5 pounds CLEAN!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Most of the time the one you have is enough or too much, we just want another one and need to justifiy it to ourselves and spouses. I am all the time coming up with reasons for new guns.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Geez if I had to justify every gun I bought I would have been done.....a long time ago. But then again she has bought the last three out of four for me. The newest being an Axis in 22-250. ....And no she does not have a sister.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Geez if I had to justify every gun I bought I would have been done.....a long time ago. But then again she has bought the last three out of four for me. The newest being an Axis in 22-250. ....And no she does not have a sister.


 If I send her a bunch of vegetables will she buy me a new rifle?


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Geez if I had to justify every gun I bought I would have been done.....a long time ago. But then again she has bought the last three out of four for me. The newest being an Axis in 22-250. ....And no she does not have a sister.


 Are you adopting ???


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

For a fee in advance.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Congrads YD---Deborah's a KEEPER----







What call did you use_______SB*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't think I should say, as if she were to read it I would find myself sleeping in the dog house for sure.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Congrads YD---Deborah's a KEEPER----
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Skip. I'm glad to see you back on. Let me know if I can help you straighten out that skinny column problem.


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

the savage edge/axis is sweet. Just sighted one in for my hunting partner. need to say, .223 cal. I had to get used to the trigger pull, its stout. save up another $150 and get the savage .223 with the acu-trigger. Accue trigger makes a 150 yrd gun (edge/axis) into a 300+ super accurate machine. My 2 pennies.


----------

